# El INFIERNILLO,Ferrocaril Central



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cada vez que paso por la zona del infiernillo, no dejo de admirar esta obra de ingenieria, he aqui un poco de la historia del ferrocaril central, y felices fiesta patrias desde la madre patria :banana: 
La construcción de la ruta del Ferrocarril Central implicó el trabajo de 10 000 obreros entre emigrantes chinos y negros. Muchos de ellos no pudieron resistir el frío de la sierra y la epidemia de la verruga y perecieron en la construcción dándoles las posta a los pobladores de los pueblos cercanos quienes aclimatados a la zona pudieron lograr su conclusión. 
En la visión del Presidente Balta, de unir los valles de la costa con el Valle del Mantaro así como transportar los minerales de La Oroya, Cerro de Pasco y Huancavelica y de esta forma lograr el transporte anhelado para los olvidados pueblos de la sierra, la ruta fue encargada al ingeniero polaco Ernesto Malinowski y la ejecución del proyecto al ingeniero inglés Henry Meiggs. Este último marcó sus objetivos con una frase que ilustra la envergadura de la construcción: "Yo construiré rieles hasta donde puedan caminar las llamas". 
Sector Infiernillo:








El sector de "El Infiernillo" (Km 97) es un puente ferroviario del mismo nombre que cruza un estrecho camino donde la antigua carretera pasaba tres veces bajo el mismo, cambiando de margen a través de otros tres puentes en un tramo no mayor de 500 metros sobre el río Rimac. Está ubicado a 3,300 msnm.

































Dejamos atras este sector y seguimos camino a Ticlio, que hasta hace poco ostentaba ser el punto ferroviario más alto del mundo.










































Ticlio:


















La oroya:









Y despues de atravesar hermosos lugares ,llegamos a Huancayo, espero que este recorrido virtual haya sido agradable.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buenos paisajes deben verse desde tren ahi ! y que vieja o mejor dicho, descuidada esta la infraestructura del ferrocarril....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Creo que Ticlio ya no ostenta ser la linea ferrea mas alta del mundo, ahora ese sitial lo ocupa un ferrocarril que atravieza los himalayas llega a los 4900 o algo asi.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

estan excelentes estas imagenes!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tienes razón, Rafo. La línea férrea más alta del mundo ya no está en nuestro país, sino en China.
Excelente thread, Mavo. La carretera y el ferrocarril central son grandes obras de la ingeniería peruana.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowww k buenas fotosss


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Mavo 92, tienes fotos del interior de los vagones?????????? tengo entendido que ferrocarril central andino iba a remozar sus vagones e iba a introducir varias mejoras, creo que para junio iba a circular el nuevo servicio


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, los paisajes son bonitos pero bastante agrestes, me daría un poco de miedo viajar en ese tren.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos, esta ruta es impresionante, los paisajes son bellisimos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Je... Buen thread! Gracias por postear tremendas fotos!


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

Hermoso.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que risa ese nick "Reina Pepiada" jaja


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

JaJajaJAajAja... Isabela, por qué ese cambio tan brusco?


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Exclentes Fotos!!! ya ire algun dia por ahi.. y sera en tren.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bello


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, debe ser chevere poder ver eso en vivo. Muy cheveres fotos, especialmente las del puente ese.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> Mavo 92, tienes fotos del interior de los vagones?????????? tengo entendido que ferrocarril central andino iba a remozar sus vagones e iba a introducir varias mejoras, creo que para junio iba a circular el nuevo servicio


No tengo fotos del interior de los vagones, ya tienen sus añitos y no se nota el paso del tiempo , son de fabricación Rumana.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Sin duda los paisajes de nuestro país es lo que más me gusta


----------

